# iPhone & icelink



## WeeB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a denison icelink in my car which i installed quite a while ago and have been using it with my old 4th gen 20gb iPod. Worked great for the past three years. I am seriously considering getting an iPhone, now that they are unlocked and since some family will be travelling to the states in a couple weeks and can pick one up for me. Anyway I was just wondering if anyone has tried the iphone with the icelink, or if anyone knows if it will work. Since the car is where 90% of my ipod usage takes place, if the iphone doesnt work in my car it might be a deal breaker for me.

Anyone know?


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I haven't tried it with an icelink but so far 99% of the ipod connections I've tried don't work with the iPhone unless you put it in airplane mode...it does this to avoid 'gsm' noise (interference from the cell service)...but of course, that means you have to turn off the phone in order to allow it to work.


----------



## mactogog4 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Follow-up*

I did try mine, and did not set the iphone into airplane mode, and guess what...

my icelink worked 

If have music on the iphone, even the steering wheel controls work fine


----------



## WeeB (Sep 12, 2007)

that sounds fantastic.
have you had any issues with the GSM noise (buzzing when a call comes in)?

also I just found this
AudiWorld Forums: PSA: iPhone (doesn't quite) work with iceLink+

he says his went into airplane mode. he is using an icelink plus tho. I think my icelink is the old version, no plus.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Someone needs to create a good link for that. I got screwed a while back w/ no support for Panny decks. Oh well... Been meaning to throw a full Mac Mini in the car anyhow.  But I ride my scooter way too much now..... haha.

H!


----------



## WeeB (Sep 12, 2007)

a good link for what?


----------



## scandals (Oct 9, 2007)

*iPhone charging in IceLink?*

I also have the IceLink in my '02 Civic. It seems to work fine with the iPhone, but has anyone noticed the charging situation? It looks like it is charging (indicator is there), but I am finding that the battery is draining on the iPhone - when i pull it out of the dock the battery is lower than when I put it in. Can anyone else confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

I can confirm the iPhone also works with the iPod/BMW car kit and also the iCar play from Monster


----------



## scandals (Oct 9, 2007)

scandals said:


> I also have the IceLink in my '02 Civic. It seems to work fine with the iPhone, but has anyone noticed the charging situation? It looks like it is charging (indicator is there), but I am finding that the battery is draining on the iPhone - when i pull it out of the dock the battery is lower than when I put it in. Can anyone else confirm this? Thanks.


Checked it again today and the charge indicator is there, the battery was full when i started driving, drove for about an hour and the battery was down a couple notches. Anyone else using iceLink + iPhone out there? is it charging or not? I'm also afraid that it could damage the battery if something isn't right with the connection... hmmm?


----------



## WeeB (Sep 12, 2007)

ill be getting my iphone later this week, and will let you know what hapens with my icelink.


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

My iPhone works with my Icelink. An error message pops up on the iPhone by I just ignored it and it works. I notice that the iPhone won't resume after turning off the engine though - annoying when listening to long Podcasts.


----------



## scandals (Oct 9, 2007)

neptune said:


> My iPhone works with my Icelink. An error message pops up on the iPhone by I just ignored it and it works. I notice that the iPhone won't resume after turning off the engine though - annoying when listening to long Podcasts.


yes, i am aware that it works (mine works too!). i just want to know if yours is actually charging. put it in your dension dock and drive around for a while. tell me if the battery goes up or down. mine goes down with the iphone, but charges fine with my 3G ipod. go figger?


----------

